# worm ID please.



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

So, we set up a new tank for our cobalts since their old tank was getting too overgrown and it was the first tank we ever set up. I put in some small fittonia plants and something in the tank is destroying them. I just found all these small worms on the sides of the tank. I got a paper towel to wipe them out. I think i took out 8 or so. Most of them turned to liquid when I wiped them off the walls. I was gentle with this one so I could get a picture of it. They are about 1/4" to 1/2" long. Any ideas on what it is and if it is harmful?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a baby earthworm.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Nemertean


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/ ... teans.html

If, in fact, that is what I have, I found this website that was pretty informative, in case anyone else has these in their vivs. Thanks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yup I got a bunch of these in my viv too.. wish I could get rid of them, but they're more of an annoyance than a pest. 

To get back on topic, if you do have Nemerteans, I don't think the Fittonia is dying because of them.. maybe there is another reason?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have not seen any snails or anything else in there. I have the same fittonia in other tanks and it is fine. What else could be eating my fittonia?


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

It looks like slug damage. They can decimate foliage in a hurry. Keep a small flashlight by the viv and start examining your tank after dark. I'm sure you'll catch the culprit in the act.
George


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, slugs or snails. If you don't find them during the day, check at night too... check a flashlight on a leaf in the process of getting munched.


----------



## ErikB113 (Aug 26, 2007)

the nemerteans which i guess i have too, maybe explains why i cant get a springtail population to sustain. bummer. but a complete tear down? ahhhhhhhhh. pests suck in such a small environment.


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

I recently found these in one of my tanks too. Here's a link to my video of them on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Uo2QHPmSs

The link about Nemerteans helped ease my mind about harm they could impose on my frogs. I guess I'll just squish them when I see them.

I use an aquarium scraper to clean the front glass of my tanks. Do you think wiping the blade with a paper towel with rubbing alcohol on it would stop the possibility of them transferring from tank to tank?


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

haha i just found some of these i think. they are white and look like worms. i looked under a 100x mini microscop/magnifiying glass they look crazy.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Nicole, actually I don't think the worms in the video you posted are the same type of Nemertean from AJ's website and the above pics, but also nothing to worry about too much just the same.


----------

